# RB20/25/26 Air conditioning



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Who has it? 
What mods did you do to get the air conditioning working?
How hard was it?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> Who has it?
> What mods did you do to get the air conditioning working?
> How hard was it?



It's not hard, I just had to make one line out of 2.. my only problem is that the pressure switch that turns it on and off was controled by the ka ecu and the rb ecu doesn't control it. So after it gets really cold I just turn it off for 30 seconds or so, so the compresor doesn't freeze.


----------

